# Barista Training - Sheffield Area



## 100leelee (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi,

Am a newbie so be kind..









Am seriously considering setting up a mobile coffee van, still doing the costings / pitch place research and also want to be 'trained' on the kit as I know as with most businesses you only get one shot at a new customer and the first coffee has to be great to get repeat business..

Does anyone know of a good training experience around the Sheffield area..??

thanks

lee


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

These are based in Bradford...

http://www.liminicoffee.co.uk/


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

CallumT on here may be able to assist. Callum is Sheffield based


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> CallumT on here may be able to assist. Callum is Sheffield based


Here is here on twitter too

Check out obsessivity. (@obsessivity): https://twitter.com/obsessivity


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Definitely contact Callum he will be able to take care of most of if not all of your needs


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy to lend a hand, drop me a pm and we can discuss things further, I do all sorts from consultation to helping source gear to budget. I'm working closely with Lee of Foundry Coffee Roasters in Nether Edge and are able to provide Roastery based training and coffee supply ect.

I'm around all weekend including running a stall on Sunday if you want to see what I'm about / how I go about it / who the heck I am ect.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The man above knows his stuff and makes very tasty coffee. The stuff from foundry is delicious too btw


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I can heartily endorse both Callum - who has made me a number of the best espresso I have ever drank on some L1s at various forum events - and Foundry - who roast outstanding beans. You won't be disappointed with either.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Lee

If Callum imparts 10% of his skills and knowledge on you then you'll be double the barista I could ever be.

I'd endorse everything mentioned above (including the Foundry coffee recommendation)


----------

